# Gold HM



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Spawned 11-24-17


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

*12/4/17*


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Egg Tumbler


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

..


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Gold *


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Any updates on the fry?


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh man that boy is amazingly pretty. I'm looking forward to seeing how those babies grow up.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Photo


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------

